# the Cowboy slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is my version of what I feel a good laminate slingshot should be more like... about an inch thick, with a robust devil-may-care look. Material that if scratched or knocked a bit off... no real big deal.

It's made from four 1/4" sheets of cabinet grade multiplex epoxied together... for a total cross grained layer count of 20, which really makes this a STRONG slingshot. Finished in two different stains with a satin coating... it gives it a real western look and feel.










Cowboys had to be fast and accurate so I changed up my proof test for this shooter to reflect that... the test was to see how many hits I could do in a minute from a moderate distance instead of my usual 66'... and it turned out that it's 10 hits in 1 minute on a coke can hanging 33' away. Fast and accurate... it's the Cowboy way!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real nice color and finish. You've definitely got your own style going there, Bill. Does have a cowboy look, too.







Excellent work.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful piece


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Another fantastic shooter, just fabulous, I would love to own one. -- Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

nice slingshot and good shooting, i reminds me of a deer antler, and it looks very differand than a lot of pocket shooters. jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Bill, it is a very nice design you get here.

I really like it, even i prefer narrower forks for me


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting, that really is an interesting design.
Martin.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

If you do not have thick plywood, epoxy 4 together! Point made.

Beautiful custom slingshot and great accuracy.

How would you hold non-magnetic marbles for rapid reloading?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

If those are for sale, I wouldn't mind having one for my collection.


----------

